# TOBI, this is for you!



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Interesting questions and answers on the yahoo raw4bullies group regarding hyperkeratosis in Bull Terriers, it seems it is pretty common among that group with the red nail and yeasty looking feet. Thought you might want to wonder over and read it. Zinc deficiency!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

omg i love you Robin!!!! I'm going to check that out! i've read about The zinc deficiencies in these sensitive little monsters!!! :lol:

I'm going to check it out, i wasn't aware of that yahoo group! thanks again! 

Edit: Okay i've joined the group i just don't have access as of yet, but, once i do i'm going to find that thread... but... something i'm worried about.

I've done some research about zinc deficiencies and i've also known that red meats, and such have high amounts of zinc... thing is, he gets a very good amount of zinc, what i'm worried about Malabsorption? I'm stressing now as i've also learned of a test (kidney urine protein/urine creatinine ratio) that i am thinking about as i've read more up on this, he's not had a blood panel since he was a baby he just turned one, I'm thinking of having his levels of zinc tested as well... what do you guys think? i'm a bit scared worried now...


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

What I'm learning is that the zinc has to be balanced with copper, most of the raw fed bullies use a zinc supplement plus copper and it is a fine line of balance. Once you get in to the group there is a great article in a file, actually in 2 separate parts about the zinc deficiency in Bull terriers.


----------



## Angmas0001 (9 mo ago)

whiteleo said:


> What I'm learning is that the zinc has to be balanced with copper, most of the raw fed bullies use a zinc supplement plus copper and it is a fine line of balance. Once you get in to the group there is a great article in a file, actually in 2 separate parts about the zinc deficiency in Bull terriers.


Where can I join this group?


----------



## Angmas0001 (9 mo ago)

What did your guys vet say and hoe did you treat it?


----------

